# Fresh from the detailer



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally iv got my car back now. I ordered early November and collected on the 2nd March but took it straight to the detailer for a level 3 new car prep and a 3stage ceramic coating. Here's a few pictures let me know what you all think.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

8)


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

You know you're not going to want to drive it now? :wink:


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Haha your right iv drove it home from the detailers and it's been in the garage since. Il bring it out when the weather gets better


----------



## Trikz (May 17, 2017)

That looks like a beast, a squeaky clean beast at that! 

I don't think i could resist not driving it though you must be praying for good weather! (pretty sure its gonna snow this weekend too urghh)


----------

